
Ask HN: Who are marketing technology influencers? - sedzia
I want to connect to tech-saavy marketing influencers who have a decent audience. I&#x27;m particularly interested in advanced email marketing, personalization, friends referral programs, funnel optimization etc. Any recommendations?
======
WhiteSource1
Look at Marketo and their account based marketing. Definitely the best with
personalization. Salesforce's blog is also great.

Convince and Convert, Kiss Metrics, Avinash Kaushnik (Google analytics
evangelist) are also must follows.

